# Non-Shall Pass



## blackknight7891 (Jul 31, 2019)

howdy folks,

Only just found you, saw some interesting discussions and figured why not.
Previously trained in karate as a teenager (who hasn't) currently training with a Ninjutsu school in Melbourne Australia.


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome to mt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2019)

I have no quarrel with you, good Sir knight, but I must post in this thread......Welcome to MT.


----------



## Buka (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Blackknight.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to hearing more about you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome. MartialTalk is a very silly place.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 4, 2019)

blackknight7891 said:


> howdy folks,
> 
> Only just found you, saw some interesting discussions and figured why not.
> Previously trained in karate as a teenager (who hasn't) currently training with a Ninjutsu school in Melbourne Australia.


 
Welcome aboard! Who do you train with in Melbourne, if I can ask?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 4, 2019)

Chris Parker said:


> Welcome aboard! Who do you train with in Melbourne, if I can ask?


I was half expecting to find out he was one of your students.

Quick edit: although i suppose he still might be.


----------



## blackknight7891 (Aug 4, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I was half expecting to find out he was one of your students.
> 
> Quick edit: although i suppose he still might be.


Tendo Bushi Ninjutsu were in the south east.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I was half expecting to find out he was one of your students.
> 
> Quick edit: although i suppose he still might be.



Ha, no, not one of mine... 



blackknight7891 said:


> Tendo Bushi Ninjutsu were in the south east.



Cool. You guys are pretty new, yeah? From everything I see, you're Bujinkan?


----------



## blackknight7891 (Aug 5, 2019)

we were sakushin but yeah based on bujinkan. same techniques, The schools simply run a little differently.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 7, 2019)

Ah, okay... hadn't heard from (or of) the Sakushin guys for nearly a decade... cool to know you're still around.

Why the name change? Has there been any major change in the group?


----------



## blackknight7891 (Aug 7, 2019)

Not really sure who was in the school 10 years ago. Ive only been around 2 years.
You'll probably recognise a few faces though. Long story short sensei decided he needed to run the school differently from his instructor not majorly but enough. As such should change the name. Their still on good terms.


----------

